# My former feral



## Jenny4321 (Apr 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Jenny4321 (Apr 3, 2021)

I worked 2 years with him outside. could pet him after a year or so. Caught in live trap and now he’s happy inside with my other two cats.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Good for you! My feral was worked with for 5 years but never got the courage to come in, nor to get in my lap. I could _sometimes_ pet him - nobody else could except my daughter, but she's a cat whisperer!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have so much admiration for you. We brought in a feral cat several years ago that hung around our patio and asked to come in. He even slept back-to-back with our indoor cat. We could just never catch him to take him to the vet for shots. We trapped him in our laundry room but he jumped to the very top of the cabinets and was totally freaked out. We finally gave up. It takes a special type of patience to foster feral cats. You are a saint.

BTW your feral cat looks a lot like our beautiful black cat Toby, who passed away almost a month ago due to asthma. We miss him terribly. Black cats rock!


----------

